

12 Hacks How to Get $1000000 For Your Idea - FnF
http://fundersandfounders.com/hacks-to-get-investor-raising-money/

======
vkrasnov
If it was so easy. I don't think (5) and (9) will work at all

------
vshyshov
Great, I'm on step 7 as usual

